# My collection



## Pociemon (Apr 23, 2014)

Here is some of my T´s:

0.1 poecilotheria tigrinawesselli:


0.1 poecilotheria rufilata:


0.1 poecilotheria rufilata:


0.1 lampropelma nigerrimmum:


0.1 poecilotheria subfusca:


1.0 ancylometes bogotensis:


more to come.....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## awiec (Apr 23, 2014)

I would have been disappointed if there was no pokies but fishing spiders are the bomb, they are my favorite.


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 24, 2014)

awiec said:


> I would have been disappointed if there was no pokies but fishing spiders are the bomb, they are my favorite.


He is with the female as we speak. He has tied her up and done his evil deed ;-)


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice collection of T's love the pokies/fishing spider very cool.


----------



## netr (Apr 24, 2014)

Beautiful A. bogotensis! I love how the eyes are arranged on those spiders. Let us know how the breeding goes.


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 24, 2014)

I will ;-)


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 29, 2014)

0.1 poecilotheria tigrinawesselli:


0.1 poecilotheria subfusca highland(old picture):


0.1 poecilotheria rufilata:


0.1 poecilotheria ornata:


0.1 haplopelma schmidti:



1.0 ancylomethes bogotensis ready male:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pociemon (May 5, 2014)

0.1 p rufilata:


----------



## awiec (May 6, 2014)

Did she try to make a run for it and have to be put in solitary confinement?


----------



## Pociemon (May 13, 2014)

awiec said:


> Did she try to make a run for it and have to be put in solitary confinement?


Wich one do you mean?


----------



## awiec (May 13, 2014)

Pociemon said:


> Wich one do you mean?


the rufilata, looks like she is in a holding cell.


----------



## Pociemon (May 13, 2014)

awiec said:


> the rufilata, looks like she is in a holding cell.


No she just ast this way;-)


----------



## CupcakeRosea (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful pokies. I don't nearly have the confidence or the reflexes to own one yet, but maybe in the future.
(By the way, very clever username.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (May 13, 2014)

CupcakeRosea said:


> Beautiful pokies. I don't nearly have the confidence or the reflexes to own one yet, but maybe in the future.
> (By the way, very clever username.)


If the T´s you like is NW, then stick to them, that will be best because you are comfortable with them. There is a reason that most hobbyist keeps NW T´s, and that is because they meet most peoples needs in what they want from T´s. You can allways try an OW T later when you have more experience.


----------



## Orpheusr0ck (May 19, 2014)

Gorgeous h schmidti! I am a huge fan of earth tigers. Pokies are pretty chill as well. Great pic thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (May 23, 2014)

From my Thailand trip. The tarantulas i found was Haplopelma longipes:





Habitat:


At another trip i had the luck to be working with kingcobras, only pictures from the show here, i was not allowed to take pictures when we worked with them:


----------



## Pociemon (Oct 11, 2014)

0.1 linothele megatheloides


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 17, 2015)

0.1 tapinauchenious sanctivicenti:


----------



## Pociemon (May 4, 2015)

0.1 ctenidae redfang, also known as phoneutria sp:


----------



## Pociemon (Sep 23, 2015)

Sicarius eating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (Dec 13, 2015)

0.1 heteropoda lunula:




0.1 nephila ferestrata:


enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coconana (Dec 13, 2015)

Came here to oogle at the pokies... And will not be leaving disappointed! Also, that Lunula is gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JustSomeDude (Dec 13, 2015)

Very nice thanks for posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (Feb 5, 2016)

0.1 poecilotheria metallica

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## EDED (Feb 5, 2016)

Great job my friend!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (Feb 28, 2016)

A little of my setups to my poecilotheria:


Still alot of smaller poecilotheria, but also other fun stuff:

And my 0.1 poecilotheria ornata is out in the open here at full daylight:


----------



## Pociemon (Mar 6, 2016)

my "friends":

Adults:
2.8 poecilotheria metallica
1.4 poecilotheria subfusca "highland"
0.3 poecilotheria miranda
1.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.5 poecilotheria tigrinawesselli
0.1 poecilotheria rufilata
0.1 poecilotheria smithi
0.3 poecilotheria formosa
0.1 pterinochilus murinus rcf

Subadults:
4.0 poecilotheria metallica
0.1 poecilotheria subfusca "highland"

Juvies:
1.0 poecilotheria formosa
3.2.2 poecilotheria miranda
2.0.2 poecilotheria tigrinawesselli

Slings:
0.0.5 poecilotheria metallica
0.0.5 poecilotheria metallica
0.0.5 poecilotheria rufilata
0.4 pterinochilus murinus bcf

True spiders;
0.1 heteropoda lunula
0.1 nephila ferestrata
0.1 phoneutria fera
0.1 sicarius sp

Scorpions:
0.0.6 babycyrus jacksonii
0.1 heterometrus cf. cyaneus

Scolopendra:
0.0.1 ethmostigmus trigonopodus "yellowleg"
0.1 ethmostigmus trigonopodus blue ring Tanzania
0.0.5 scolopendra mutilans "southkorea"

Snakes:
1.2 bothriechies schlegellii
1.2 tropidalaemus wagleri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 24, 2016)

this is an ORTHOCHIRUS spec. (from Pakistan near Indian boarder


----------



## Trenor (Jun 24, 2016)

Pociemon said:


> View attachment 214171
> View attachment 214172
> 
> this is an ORTHOCHIRUS spec. (from Pakistan near Indian boarder


Did it just molt? Is that why it's claws look so clear?


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 24, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Did it just molt? Is that why it's claws look so clear?


not molted in the 3 weeks i have had her


----------



## Trenor (Jun 24, 2016)

Pociemon said:


> not molted in the 3 weeks i have had her


Wow, her exo is so light colored, almost translucent. I'm not very familiar with scorpions. She's pretty cool looking.


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 24, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Wow, her exo is so light colored, almost translucent. I'm not very familiar with scorpions. She's pretty cool looking.


She is indeed very cool, and with a almost ridicoulous big tale for her size. That is why i bought her. Not much into scorpions, but i do have some aswell as some centipedes and tree living snakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (Dec 11, 2016)

0.1 Heteropoda sp Cameroun True giant. Nephila Fenestrata juvenile


----------

